# Does anyone know if there is a place where I can buy fresh peeled, sliced apples in bulk?



## JennyCakes (Nov 5, 2017)

Wondering if there are food suppliers out there who sell fresh, peeled apple slices for apple pies (not the kind in cans with syrup) in bulk to bakeries who make a lot of pies at Thanksgiving.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Check with your local produce supplier; you can buy cases of whole apples or there might be someone in the produce market who will process them for you but you're going to pay for that convenience. You should also look into IQF options.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Like jcakes said, above, IQF (individually quick frozen) apple slices are the way to go. Getting fresh apples pre-sliced isn't really much of an option due to browning. During pie season, I would buy in several 50 lb cases of IQF Granny Smiths.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

ditto, IQF. Ask them to open a case before sending to make sure there is no frost or spider webbing. those have thawed and refroze. Should have a nice glaze on each individual piece.
They say NO, but i can taste that granulated bleach and preservative mixture being used in the supposedly fresh cut, in natural juice.
I met a very interesting fellow at the farmers market this weekend. I saw that he was selling a product that looked shrink wrapped. Upon closer inspection it was a peeled, cored, and sliced apple. I was not able to recognize his accent or even what part of the world he was from. After 20 minutes using hands, arms, smiles, head nods, he motioned for me to come behind his stall and go up into the back of his trailer.
I'm assuming it was his wife and two daughters peeling and coring apples with Those bolt on hand machine. There were quite a few of what appeared to be padded PVC pipes circularly suspended and attached to a wheel looking apparatus that they use one of those apple slicers with the upright u handle to slice them as the went into the containers. When the wheel was full they grabbed another wheel, filled the cylinders with bags and put it on top of the previous one. Submerged it into what looked like an old antique washing machine tub. This is where he was trying to explain how his automation worked. This was difficult for me to understand because of the language barrier and the bottom was enclosed. What I got out of it was the apple went into a solution of seltzer water and fresh ginger. I saw both those items there. Somehow when the apple arrived at the bottom of the tub they went into another pipe where they passed through some king of strands. The wife kept calling that part, the octopus. He described the next step was like putting them into a food saver machine, but leaving some juice. The finished apple was somewhat hard to the touch. I opened one at 1pm today. 25 hours later. He said the did not need refrigeration. I was actually excited, it had no added flavors or tastes, and when I tasted it, I don't think anyone could tell if they weren't bagged 10 minutes ago. I have 2 left. 1 for 1pm tomorrow and one for the same time the next day.
I honestly spent the whole day reviewing my finances and I'm seriously considering going back and making him an offer he can't refuse to allow me to invest, own, or have some involvement with this machine. I do know by the way hands were flying, that when I asked where did he buy it, he was not disrespectful but made me aware, he built and there was only one. That was like a shot of espresso for me.


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Not that you asked  but here's my two cents: pay him to build another one and then get that one reverse engineered so you can see how viable this market is and whether or not the FDA is going to give you grief or run you through the mill allowing it to be used commercially. I foresee a big opportunity  and also big headaches dealing with the bureaucracy that is our government...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Hey pan...
Which market were they at?
Did you get the vendor's contact info?
If not I haven't been upcountry in a ****'s age and this excuse sounds as good as any lol.


mimi


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Actually, I'm curious; can you take a picture and show us the apples?


----------



## zekeman (Dec 7, 2017)

Howdy - Any update on this tale? Would love to hear / see more.


----------

